# Strap For M4



## Morten (Feb 18, 2006)

I am looking foa a new strap for my O&W M4 . Should I go for a NATO or a Rhino strap.

The NATO looks great but how about a Rhino ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You might find that Rhino is a tad too thick to put on an M4 and feel secure. When I tried it the Rhino almost had to be forced through the strap lugs, and where the Rhino patch is, it would not go through at all.

Now, you can of course remove the pins and fit them over the strap, but I always thought that when refitted, the pins were under too much strain from the thickness of the strap - especially when worn.

Personally, I would not fit a Rhino. However, one of Roy's Heavy Duty Nylon straps may be a good option, as they are fitted like a regular strap.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd agree with George; a Rhino, whilst great straps are too thick for an M4. They'll go on at a push but somehow don't feel right.

I have Bond Nato on my M4 whilst I have a Rhino on my Seiko Black Monster which I alternate with a rubber strap.

Andrew.


----------



## Morten (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the views, I think I go for the Bond NATO strap.


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

Morten said:


> Thanks for the views, I think I go for the Bond NATO strap.


you can't go wrong with a bond nato, i have one on my M5 and i never get tired looking at it. it is also very comfortable.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Morten said:


> Thanks for the views, I think I go for the Bond NATO strap.


Nice choice, that looks a really good combo. There are a few of these in the photo gallery


----------

